# Who can solo at any 2 akatsuki members bar doujutsu users at the same time?



## crisler (Feb 2, 2013)

We've seen quite many occasions where one person easily rapes the other in 1vs1 battle despite the loser being a kage level opponent

oro vs kakashi, it wasn't a straight battle but the expression was enough,
itachi vs kakashi, though kakashi purely wasn't careful enough,
itachi vs deidara, though deidara was rather careless,
itachi vs oro, though oro...does have some weakness against sharingan
jiraiya vs konan, though jiraiya did know her weaknesses well,

and so on, etc...

we've seen very few occasions of one man defeating two kage level opponents at the same time...

madara vs 5 kages - madara was edo, and his powers was a rikudo power that madara himself never came to possess in his life, and was modified by kabuto...i know it's still likely that he can even with EMS only, but let's stick to what he have for sure

minato vs A and B - pretty much the closest being for one man pawning two, but one can say both A and B weren't kage level and one could argue it wasn't a pawn (some argue it was stalemate)

madara vs muu and oonoki - i highly doubt oonoki was kage level.

So, who in your opinion, can defeat any 2 akatsuki members at the same time?

- No ET allowed, as a summon and as a fighter (edo madara restricted, ET summon restricted)

- Obito Nagato Itachi are excluded from akatsuki because they seem to stick out the most among the group. So you can choose these guys as a candidate if you believe they are capable.

- Let's exclude Sasuke, Naruto, Hashirama, Madara. Not because they don't qualify but because I believe they'll be mentioned so many times and is likely to clear.


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mu, Kakashi, Ei & Onoki can arguably take on 2 Kage levels 

Itachi, Raikagenaut, Killer B, SM Kabuto, SM Jiraiya & Minato cap out at 2-3 (depends on *HIGHLY* on the particular kages involved)

Nagato caps out at 5 (if he is restricted/gimped... 3)

Naruto, Obito, Hashirama & Madara probably need 7-8+ kages to put them down, they are that damn strong


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll throw in Danzo for Kotoamatsukami and outlasting another, though it heavily depends on the opponents.


----------



## Rain (Feb 2, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I'll throw in Danzo for Kotoamatsukami and outlasting another, though it heavily depends on the opponents.



Danzo's Kotoamatsukami isn't designed for fighting purposes, especially not against 2 kage level opponents because the victim's partner can warn him that he is under genjutsu, and the victim can use Kai to break free.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 2, 2013)

bar the ones OP has already excluded (Naruto,Sasuke,Hashirama,Madara,Itachi,Nagato,Obito) and barring Obito,Nagato and Itachi from the Aka I'd say Minato can solo an Akatsuki duo,Kakashi can solo an Akatsuki duo,Gai can solo an Akatsuki duo,Mu can solo an Akatsuki duo,2nd Mizukage can solo an Akatsuki duo,probably Onoki,Bee and 3rd Raikage could as well

depends on the circumstances and the ninja,just to say I can see Kakashi soloing Sasori and Deidara but not Minato soloing Sasori and Deidara,but I put Minato above Kakashi


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Rain said:


> Danzo's Kotoamatsukami isn't designed for fighting purposes, especially not against 2 kage level opponents because the victim's partner can warn him that he is under genjutsu, and the victim can use Kai to break free.



The ultimate genjutsu being broken by Kai? No, I cannot agree with such a solution. Mifune was able to regain his own control by being warned by Ao and having details behind the genjutsu. If there's an opponent without knowledge of Sharingan Genjutsu to the extent of Shisui's eye, then they have no way of even knowing Danzo did anything, especially since it works through the bandages around his eye.

It's possible that some of the Akatsuki may be able to fend the two off for a while until the other one can realize they're being manipulated, but at the same time its possible they won't and will get killed before that happens. They can't say its Sharingan genjutsu if they don't notice the eye Danzo has covered.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 2, 2013)

Is any akatsuki combination allowed? Zetsu and Konan for example?
For demonstrational purposes i'll go for the mid tier Akatsuki so Hidan and Kakuzu.

The ones listed by Joakim3 should all be able to solo.
Alive Itachi and Kakashi are arguable.
Trollkage can solo any Akatsuki(s) that don't aoe-bomb the crap out of the area.
Sandaime Raikage will tank everything. Would lose if he could bleed under those conditions.
From Kumo possibly 6TK Kinkaku aswell as Killer Bee.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2013)

I think there are many character for example I believe the 

3rd Raikage can defeat, Zetsu (both), Sasori, Deidara, Konan, Hidan & Kakuzu.
All at once.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 2, 2013)

the rock jounin that can make mountains. he can take out all akatsuki members at once if they gathered in one spot. and if he does it like a ninja, there's no way they'll know a mountain forming to crush them.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> I can see Kakashi soloing Sasori and Deidara



I'd like some explanation, please.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 2, 2013)

He probably could actually as long as he kills Deidara first. No one else is going to damage him. Konan takes way too long on the setup.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 2, 2013)

Empathy said:


> I'd like some explanation, please.



Kakashi is far faster than both,more skilled as a fighter and more smarter than both and with Sharingan precognition has far better reflexes,his Sharingan would discover Sasori's weak point as the only chakra source in Hiruko and the Doton seal in Deidara's creations,from here he can Kamui Sasori and trump Deidara's ninjutsu with Raiton and trickery,then speedblitz once he has the chance or rely on Kamui again


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 2, 2013)

To add to the list in case no one mentioned these guys:

- third raikage
- bee
- Ei (really iffy though and depends on interpretation of speed)
- SM Jiraiya
- SM Kabuto



Raikiri19 said:


> Kakashi is far faster than both,more skilled as a fighter and more smarter than both and with Sharingan precognition has far better reflexes,his Sharingan would discover Sasori's weak point as the only chakra source in Hiruko and the Doton seal in Deidara's creations,from here he can Kamui Sasori and trump Deidara's ninjutsu with Raiton and trickery,then speedblitz once he has the chance or rely on Kamui again



Kakashi is going to have a hell of a time kamui'ng sasori who canonically likes to fight at long distances which takes him longer to actually use the technique.  And sasori can also block LOS with his poison gas or iron sand, which is the standard thing for non-sharingan people to do against sharingan users.

And then, once he does use the kamui, deidara ends him with C2 or homing birds while he's weakened and can't move.  Kakashi has never used a bunshin while using kamui, and even at full speed, he's at most as fast as sasuke who can't speedblitz deidara.

I think kakashi might be able to take 2 kage-levels at the same time, but not those two.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 2, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> I can see Kakashi soloing Sasori and Deidara but not Minato soloing Sasori and Deidara,



Lol. Kakashi beats them one on one. But solo 'em both? Don't think so. You can't have 3 Kage level characters and say one can solo both, not unless your name is Naruto or Madara or Obito or Nagato or any of the named top tiers. Kakashi is not there yet.


----------



## Fragile (Feb 2, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> bar the ones OP has already excluded (Naruto,Sasuke,Hashirama,Madara,Itachi,Nagato,Obito) and barring Obito,Nagato and Itachi from the Aka I'd say Minato can solo an Akatsuki duo,Kakashi can solo an Akatsuki duo,Gai can solo an Akatsuki duo,Mu can solo an Akatsuki duo,2nd Mizukage can solo an Akatsuki duo,probably Onoki,Bee and 3rd Raikage could as well
> 
> depends on the circumstances and the ninja,just to say *I can see Kakashi soloing Sasori and Deidara *but not Minato soloing Sasori and Deidara,but I put Minato above Kakashi



Ridiculous. Kakashi has a hax technique but that isn't going to make him solo these two. He's going to waste them by simply warping city sized explosions, gigantic clay clones, swarming puppets before he can catch a good opening to capitalize on the users. This isn't going to end in speed blitzing as Kakashi hasn't even displayed that feat or prove if he can do that.

Need I also say that bombs and Satetsu are good LOS blocker and the duo having a massive range advantage? Kakashi also has a divided attention and that puts him at a really huge disadvantage. Sometimes, you need to be rational and see past your bias.


----------



## Art Master (Feb 2, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> I can see Kakashi soloing Sasori and Deidara but not Minato soloing Sasori and Deidara,but I put Minato above Kakashi



Hahahhahaha. I Can see Minato even having a better chance of soloing these guys than kakashi.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 2, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> I think kakashi might be able to take 2 kage-levels at the same time, but not those two.



Tsunade and Mei?


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kakashi is far faster than both,more skilled as a fighter and more smarter than both and with Sharingan precognition has far better reflexes,his Sharingan would discover Sasori's weak point as the only chakra source in Hiruko and the Doton seal in Deidara's creations,from here he can Kamui Sasori and trump Deidara's ninjutsu with Raiton and trickery,then speedblitz once he has the chance or rely on Kamui again



All of three of them score a 4.5 out of possible 5 in the databook, so he isn't far faster than anyone. Sasuke couldn't blitz Deidara successfully and he and Kakashi are very comparable in speed. Deidara was able to keep up with a 5 tier Gai with 4.5 Neji and Lee as support without his arms. Any speed disparity is negligible to Deidara's and Sasori's reflexes. Kakashi is individually more intelligent than Deidara or Sasori, but they're combined intellectual capacity should ensure that he won't be outsmarting anyone. You say these areas and fields that Kakashi's singularly, particularly better in (he is a skilled shinobi, after all) but never specify how they make a difference (not just you, I see this a lot in others as well). Kakashi's smarter, yeah? So what? What's Kakashi's superior intelligence going to accomplish for him? He has better reflexes? What will that do for him?

How will that win him the battle? He's more skilled as a fighter? Deidara and Sasori don't fight at close-range so that's largely irrelevant. Sasori's core radiates chakra and he's able to use chakra threads, which denotes some sort of chakra pathway; not that knowing of his core is a significant, tremendous advantage. If Kakashi tries to take _Aka Higi: Hyakki no Soen_ head on, he's not getting out without a scratch. The same goes for _Satetsu_ to an extent. Kakashi's not going to be able to focus on _Kamui_ with those in the way, especially with Deidara as support. _Satetsu Shigure_ is comparable in speed to Sasuke's _Susanoo_ arrows, which Kakashi couldn't dodge; both easily being supersonic in speed. _Satetsu Kaiho_ is not something Kakashi would indefinitely dodge every time either. 

Deidara has one jutsu that uses a doton seal (_C4_). Sasuke was only able to hypothesize his weakness through it's interaction with his _Chidori Sendon_, something Kakashi cannot replicate. Even if Kakashi were able to deduce his weakness when _C4_ comes out, that will entail he'll have to run a _Raikiri_ through his entire body to neutralize the nano-bombs. Kakashi is a man without the augmented durability Sasuke had. There's a good chance that running a _Raikiri_ through his entire body would kill him, especially when Deidara can come up with multiple _C4_ variants. At the least, it'll leave Kakashi's body tattered when Sasori can't be affected by _C4_; he'll be easily picked off by Sasori thereafter. 

Kakashi and other sharingan users have fallen for Deidara's deadly bunshin feints before and Kakashi is still entirely susceptible to them. Kakashi has already displayed a need to use _Kamui_ on just Deidara's _Jibaku Bunshin_. Deidara's familiar with _Kamui_ and would try to stay out it's range, which he can. Despite being able to see Deidara's landmines, Sasuke was still forced to step on one. Sasuke and Kakashi share very similar speed and reflexive feats. Kakashi can make that misstep too (especially with Sasori's support), but without the benefit of Sasuke's _Jotai Ni_ state, he'll die. Kakashi doesn't a chance against Deidara and Sasori simultaneously in unison. He's at their level individually and it's still arguable if he would win one-on-one. I'd also like some explanation for the Akatsuki duos Gai, who's objectively at Kisame's level _at best_, could defeat by himself.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 2, 2013)

Nate River said:


> Tsunade and Mei?



unlikely, but more of a possibility than those two.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 2, 2013)

sorry but useless textwall,databook stats are confirmed shit,feats are what really matters,and by feats I could even say a double Kamui would be an easy GG


----------



## Fragile (Feb 2, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> unlikely, but more of a possibility than those two.



So who's the two kage levels that he can solo? I wonder. 

Oh my condolences to Raikiri19.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 2, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> unlikely, but more of a possibility than those two.



Yeah, maybe.



Raikiri19 said:


> sorry but useless textwall,databook stats are confirmed shit,feats are what really matters,and by feats I could even say a double Kamui would be an easy GG



This kind of response indicate that you haven't read Empathy's arguments, let alone understand them. Or it is just because you refuse to accept what you don't want to agree with.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> sorry but useless textwall,databook stats are confirmed shit,feats are what really matters,and by feats I could even say a double Kamui would be an easy GG



The databook is written by the author and is as canon as the manga is. I'd like to hear your explanation how they're confirmed to be, "_shit_." The ambiguity of feats can used to justify virtually any flawed conclusion (like Kakashi being able to defeat Deidara and Sasori in tandem), despite Kakashi's portrayal in the manga and standing in strength never supporting it. Kakashi wouldn't stand a chance against Deidara and Sasori unless he immediately busts out, '_lolKamui_,' like he's never done before or would ever do.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 2, 2013)

Fragile said:


> So who's the two kage levels that he can solo? I wonder.
> 
> Oh my condolences to Raikiri19.


3 points:

1) I said I think kakashi "might" be able to take 2 kage levels at the same time which means that i am open to the notion that he can or cannot, and also means that he doesn't have to win more times than not in order to be able to take 2 kage levels at the same time.

2) I wonder too.  I think it's possible that there can be a good case that can be made by pro-kakashi posters on how he could take on 2 bottom of the barrel kage-level shinobis, and thus i wouldn't want to be close-minded to that idea

3) And we all know this but people's opinions of what "kage-level" is can differ.

The main reason I made the statement is because I didn't think of the other possible matchups of kakashi vs other kages and didn't want to take a formal stance on that issue.


----------



## ImSerious (Feb 2, 2013)

Minato can solo any combination of two akatsuki members.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 2, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> Minato can solo any combination of two akatsuki members.



I agree. Minato is too fast for Nagato & Obito, or their Pein Rikudou to follow. However, I could see Juugo taking down the yellow flash with his enhanced durability supported by Karin's medical prowess. If I was Davizwiz


----------



## ImSerious (Feb 2, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I agree. Minato is too fast for Nagato & Obito, or their Pein Rikudou to follow. However, *I could see Juugo taking down the yellow flash* with his enhanced durability *supported by Karin*'s medical prowess. If I was Davizwiz



Not sure if serious


----------



## Rocky (Feb 2, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> Not sure if serious



ImSerious. **

People just aren't ready to concede that Minato is inferior to Juugo.

Just like





> People aren't ready to concede Sasori is inferior to Temari. Let them rant


.


----------



## Magician (Feb 2, 2013)

> People aren't ready to concede Sasori is inferior to Temari. Let them rant


----------



## Seiji (Feb 2, 2013)

Rocky said:


> ImSerious. **
> 
> People just aren't ready to concede that Minato is inferior to Juugo.
> 
> ...



Hey, that sounds familiar.


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 2, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> Minato can solo any combination of two akatsuki members.



 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 







The things you say ImSerious

Nagato or current Obito can each handedly solo, Itachi himself would cause an uber extreme difficulty fight for Minato. Any combo of those three *literally molest* Minato to hell and back, and then use his corpse for experiments to further Madara's goals


----------



## Art Master (Feb 3, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> Minato can solo any combination of two akatsuki members.



Not sure if serious.




Joakim3 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was funny.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 3, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude obito will solo 100% of the time whitest itachi and nagato would be 50/50 (if pain and koto are restricted) But i lean more in favor of nagato and itachi beating minato.


----------



## richard lewis (Feb 3, 2013)

Fragile said:


> Ridiculous. Kakashi has a hax technique but that isn't going to make him solo these two. He's going to waste them by simply warping city sized explosions, gigantic clay clones, swarming puppets before he can catch a good opening to capitalize on the users. This isn't going to end in speed blitzing as Kakashi hasn't even displayed that feat or prove if he can do that.
> 
> Need I also say that bombs and Satetsu are good LOS blocker and the duo having a massive range advantage? Kakashi also has a divided attention and that puts him at a really huge disadvantage. Sometimes, you need to be rational and see past your bias.



depending on the location I could see him pulling it off with extreme diff. If he can use gorilla tactics to create an opening and warp dedaria then it only kakashi V.S. sasori. we saw at the start of part 2 kakashi was willing to use kamui right off the bat on dedaria. another issue would whether kakashi has knowledge on sasori's poison.


----------



## richard lewis (Feb 3, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was reffering to any 2 members that haven't been restricted by the OP. thus nagato, itachi, and obito don't count


----------



## ImSerious (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol Itachi has no shot at beating Minato, stop fooling yourself.



richard lewis said:


> I think he was reffering to any 2 members that haven't been restricted by the OP. thus nagato, itachi, and obito don't count



No i wasnt


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 3, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> Lol Itachi has no shot at beating Minato, stop fooling yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> No i wasnt



your the one trapped in an illusion 

and ImSerious


----------



## ImSerious (Feb 3, 2013)

lol itachi beating minato.


thats hilarious.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 3, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> lol itachi beating minato.
> 
> 
> thats hilarious.



What the truth hurts.


----------



## ImSerious (Feb 3, 2013)

by truth you mean fanfiction.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 3, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> by truth you mean fanfiction.



 "People live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That's how they define "reality". But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? Merely vague concepts? their "reality" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to simply be living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?"

Wake up to reality.


----------



## ImSerious (Feb 3, 2013)

''That unrivalled strength, that carefree smile..''


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> lol itachi beating minato.
> 
> 
> thats hilarious.



I have a joke for you.

So Minato, Orochimaru, and Nagato all walk into a bottle..


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 3, 2013)

The weakest person who could _feasibly_ beat two Akatsuki, is Ino with shintenbunshin, if she's fighting no knowledge IC Hidan and Kisame.  

Mei can also do it, if she's fighting in favorable circumstances.  IE she starts at range, and her opponents are Raikage and old Hiruzen.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> The weakest person who could _feasibly_ beat two Akatsuki, is Ino with shintenbunshin, if she's fighting no knowledge IC Hidan and Kisame.
> 
> Mei can also do it, if she's fighting in favorable circumstances.  IE she starts at range, and her opponents are Raikage and old Hiruzen.



What makes you think Kisame would fall for that? Kisame is actually quite analytical I doubt in a straight on fight she would ever land that move, I would say she has a better shot vs Hidan and Juugo.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 3, 2013)

So basically, we're looking at who can solo:

Hidan & Kakuzu
Sasori & Deidara
and every possible combination of those four, plus Kisame and Konan.



In that case, the individuals who can beat all pairs (seperately, of course) are:


Rikudou Sennin
Madara
Hashirama
Naruto
Sasuke
Nagato
Itachi
Minato
3rd Raikage
4th Raikage


The list is pretty small. If we include characters who can beat some pairs but not all of them, then the list would probably be considerably larger. Even of those I actually listed, only the top 5 would defeat all Akatsuki combinations a majority of the time; the rest would only be able to pull it off if the fight played out ideally in their favor.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 3, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> What makes you think Kisame would fall for that? Kisame is actually quite analytical I doubt in a straight on fight she would ever land that move, I would say she has a better shot vs Hidan and Juugo.



Well for one I don't consider Juugo kage level, though definitely against two berzerkers.  But moving on...

Kisame always tends to start his battle running up and clashing in taijutsu.  Since he's super durable, and has Samehada to heal him, as well as a giant sword backed by huge amounts of physical power, this usually works out pretty well for him, and lets him assess the strength of the enemy so he knows which/how much ninjutsu to use if he doesn't just shave them to pulp.  Hidan, does, well, the same, only, well, because he's immortal and more because he's an idiot.  So following their normal modus operendum, and because it's two Akatsuki vs a teenaged girl, they'll probably just run up and try to cut her down and see how that works out, with every reason to believe they won't get oneshotted.  

As we now know, Ino's shintenshin moves really, really, fast, and it's invisible, and her shintenbunshin can move and curve.  Fast enough that she possessed the Juubi from across a battlefield before her body even slumped.  None of this is anything the enemy can see or sense or has knowledge of, and since her spirit will be reaching them before she's made any noticeable changes (like slumping), Kisame falling for it is actually probable, and not something that's anything to fault him for given his abilities.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Well for one I don't consider Juugo kage level, though definitely against two berzerkers.  But moving on...
> 
> Kisame always tends to start his battle running up and clashing in taijutsu.  Since he's super durable, and has Samehada to heal him, as well as a giant sword backed by huge amounts of physical power, this usually works out pretty well for him, and lets him assess the strength of the enemy so he knows which/how much ninjutsu to use if he doesn't just shave them to pulp.  Hidan, does, well, the same, only, well, because he's immortal and more because he's an idiot.  So following their normal modus operendum, and because it's two Akatsuki vs a teenaged girl, they'll probably just run up and try to cut her down and see how that works out, with every reason to believe they won't get oneshotted.
> 
> As we now know, Ino's shintenshin moves really, really, fast, and it's invisible, and her shintenbunshin can move and curve.  Fast enough that she possessed the Juubi from across a battlefield before her body even slumped.  None of this is anything the enemy can see or sense or has knowledge of, and since her spirit will be reaching them before she's made any noticeable changes (like slumping), Kisame falling for it is actually probable, and not something that's anything to fault him for given his abilities.



And How does Ino proceed to kill Hidan & Kisame?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> And How does Ino proceed to kill Hidan & Kisame?



She exits Hidan as Kisame cuts his head off with a scythe, and then stuffs exploding tags in Kisame's nose and throat and detonates them to blow up his brain.  Or she's can use Kisame's tier 5 strength to super throw Samehada away, and release his shark scroll to make the sharks devour him as she jumps out, which she knows about through mind reading.

It's not that hard to come with ways to kill yourself.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2013)

So basically you're under the impression Ino can solo anybody she can capture with Mind-Transfer.

I didn't think her timing was _that_ good.

I'm not really a fan of this logic, but why didn't she kill Obito then?


----------



## Seiji (Feb 3, 2013)

So a chunin level ninja who wasn't able to do jack against Hidan and Kakuzu and even required assistance to beat Edo Asuma and fodder zetsus can solo 2 dangerous and well experienced Akatsuki members...

I see.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> So basically you're under the impression Ino can solo anybody she can capture with Mind-Transfer.
> 
> I didn't think her timing was _that_ good.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of this logic, but why didn't she kill Obito then?



No, there are obviously some people she can't kill.  For example, Sandaime Raikage just can't be hurt.  Similarly, Orochimaru and Kabuto will just oral rebirth as soon as she leaves, and make sure she never gets a second chance at possession.  I also didn't used to think that she could control jutsu (I was even unsure she could shut them off, like turning off Byako or Ei's shroud, both of which would prevent her from scoring a kill) when in another person's body, but then she used to Obito's chakra powers to indirectly control the Juubi.  Ino's jutsu was always treated as a very powerful finishing move in the manga, but was mitigated by the slow speed of the spirit, inability to move in more than a straight like, extreme vulnerability during and on a miss, and general impracticability in combat.  Only with special set ups like the InoShikaCho formation could be made    Given that, I don't think there's anything wrong with considering it okay for her to beat high level enemies if it lands.



Nate River said:


> So a chunin level ninja who wasn't able to do jack against Hidan and Kakuzu and even required assistance to beat Edo Asuma and fodder zetsus can solo 2 dangerous and well experienced Akatsuki members...
> 
> I see.
> 
> ...



The strongest person doesn't always win in a fight.  A chunin with a katon and decent timing can beat Temari the Jonin because of the elemental wheel.  Just like almost anyone who doesn't have doujutsu or shintenshin knowledge, and habitually runs in a straight line at enemies will plausably fall prey to shintenshin.  Pre-raiton flow, Shino was held as lolariously good counter to the Raikage if the fight started without line of sight in a forest, since he wouldn't ever find Shino, and the bugs would just feat on him for days after he punched a bug clone.  Temari countered him too.  Unlike something like Dragonball Z, there's no one that's flat out invincible to everyone below them in a ninja battle.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 3, 2013)

killer bee, minato, juubi


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> No, there are obviously some people she can't kill.  For example, Sandaime Raikage just can't be hurt.  Similarly, Orochimaru and Kabuto will just oral rebirth as soon as she leaves, and make sure she never gets a second chance at possession.  I also didn't used to think that she could control jutsu (I was even unsure she could shut them off, like turning off Byako or Ei's shroud, both of which would prevent her from scoring a kill) when in another person's body, but then she used to Obito's chakra powers to indirectly control the Juubi.  Ino's jutsu was always treated as a very powerful finishing move in the manga, but was mitigated by the slow speed of the spirit, inability to move in more than a straight like, extreme vulnerability during and on a miss, and general impracticability in combat.  Only with special set ups like the InoShikaCho formation could be made    Given that, I don't think there's anything wrong with considering it okay for her to beat high level enemies if it lands.



Granted, however I doubt she'll actually get the chance to use the technique. Ino's never really been noted to be physically fast, and her reflex feats aren't anything special. In Kishimoto's Databook, Ino's speed hasn't moved since Part 1, where CE Sakura hooked her upside her face with a mere Shunshin.

We've seen what happens when there is a _sizable_ gap in speed & reflexes. There's a _very_ good chance that Ino could be blitzed here.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Granted, however I doubt she'll actually get the chance to use the technique. Ino's never really been noted to be physically fast, and her reflex feats aren't anything special. In Kishimoto's Databook, Ino's speed hasn't moved since Part 1, where CE Sakura hooked her upside her face with a mere Shunshin.
> 
> We've seen what happens when there is a _sizable_ gap in speed & reflexes. There's a _very_ good chance that Ino could be blitzed here.



I definitely think that starting distance would come into play.  Against someone like Mifune, who at a set distance can shut down seals, she would never get a chance to ready shintenshin, even if he's coming straight along her shot path with a quick draw.  But if the match started outside of his iado range, she could ready and launch the jutsu before he's in his kill zone.  Her speed with using shintenshen was noted by Inoichi to have increased to impressive levels, and we just saw her start and finish alongside Shikamaru's shadow possession speed (He's always been pretty much able to launch his jutsu at a moment's notice since he was a genin) Her dramitic increase in range (and speed at spirit travel) also helps her a great deal at later distances.  So despite her DB stats staying the same, we know that she's improved a great deal since DB3's release.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> I definitely think that starting distance would come into play.  Against someone like Mifune, who at a set distance can shut down seals, she would never get a chance to ready shintenshin, even if he's coming straight along her shot path with a quick draw.  But if the match started outside of his iado range, she could ready and launch the jutsu before he's in his kill zone.  Her speed with using shintenshen was noted by Inoichi to have increased to impressive levels, and we just saw her start and finish alongside Shikamaru's shadow possession speed (He's always been pretty much able to launch his jutsu at a moment's notice since he was a genin) Her dramitic increase in range (and speed at spirit travel) also helps her a great deal at later distances.  So despite her DB stats staying the same, we know that she's improved a great deal since DB3's release.



Again, granted. Though even if we assume her speed has increased since the Databook, there's still a huge gap between Pre-Skip Sakura & Hidan or Kisame. Hidan also can throw his Scythe thanks to the rope. Ino has improved her reflexes yes, but going from Sakura to Hidan & Kisame at the same time.....just no. Unless the starting distance is something abnormal, she'll be run over by speed without the support of her team.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 3, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Well for one I don't consider Juugo kage level, though definitely against two berzerkers.  But moving on...
> 
> Kisame always tends to start his battle running up and clashing in taijutsu.  Since he's super durable, and has Samehada to heal him, as well as a giant sword backed by huge amounts of physical power, this usually works out pretty well for him, and lets him assess the strength of the enemy so he knows which/how much ninjutsu to use if he doesn't just shave them to pulp.  Hidan, does, well, the same, only, well, because he's immortal and more because he's an idiot.  So following their normal modus operendum, and because it's two Akatsuki vs a teenaged girl, they'll probably just run up and try to cut her down and see how that works out, with every reason to believe they won't get oneshotted.
> 
> As we now know, Ino's shintenshin moves really, really, fast, and it's invisible, and her shintenbunshin can move and curve.  Fast enough that she possessed the Juubi from across a battlefield before her body even slumped.  None of this is anything the enemy can see or sense or has knowledge of, and since her spirit will be reaching them before she's made any noticeable changes (like slumping), Kisame falling for it is actually probable, and not something that's anything to fault him for given his abilities.



-The thread is not who can solo two kage members but who can solo two akatsuki at the same time. Ino's best chance is facing Juugo and Hidan because Juugo is unpredicatable and fell victim to Shi's straight forward genjutsu, and Hidan isn't very bright.

-Kisame isn't going to get caught by her with his focus on her. From my knowledge Ino has to aim it with her hands, and Kisame isn't going to fall for that. She only hit Obito because A.) She had Hinata's Byakugan for aid, and B.) There was a whole army for distraction, in this match she is alone and has no leisrue of being a fodder amongst an army. Even if she does happen to land it on either of the two there are some problems she would face. 
-She would really need to hit Kisame to win that match-up as getting Hidan's body isn't really that big of a gain. She has little experience with his skillset and may not properly know how to properly perform the ritual or use his scythe, neither she nor Hidan are really even on Kisame's physical level as well. Assuming she got Hidan and was decent to proficient with his skills there would be two problems A. Kisame would note this personality switch and easily maim Hidan, this observation leads to contention B.) Ino's body would lifeless on the floor this leads to the problem of Kisame chopping her body up after Hidan's, and she takes any bodily damage she does in Hidans body so she is screwed. also even if she could fend off from Kisame's Kenjutsu she would be fucked when suiton came into play, and her body would also be at risk of drowning.

-Assuming she got Kisame she would be at risk of getting cut by Hidan or getting sliced by him assuming he found out her trick. Once he sees her body he will traverse her(he is still mentaly better than her in CqC) and cut her actual body up. Assuming she could replicate Kisame's suiton is the only way she wins this match-up really imo which also puts her body at risk. So her odds overall are dismal/


----------



## marco55656 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jiraiya could take any two at the same time while not pairing anyone with itachi and pain.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 5, 2013)

crisler said:


> Let's exclude Sasuke, Naruto, Hashirama, Madara. Not because they don't qualify but because I believe they'll be mentioned so many times and is likely to clear.



So basically any combination apart from the ones who have been restricted

-Obito
-Nagato
-Minato
-Itachi
-Kakashi
-Bee
-Onoki
-Jiraiya


There are more, but I don't want to be here all day. Feat wise, the likes of Sasori, Hidan etc are significantly weaker than anyone on that list.


----------

